# Low ferritin?



## SPinch03 (May 11, 2014)

Background:
I'm 27 years old, was diagnosed with Hashi back in 2006. When I originally had the diagnosis my thought process was "Ok, I have this and I'll take a pill and I'll be fine" Up until now that is how I've thought. If my TSH elevated and they raised my dosage I just did as I was told.

Now speed up to the present.....all of asudden I'm loosing my eyebrows!!
I'm currently on 88 mcg and my labs are as followed

TSH: 2.36 uIU/mL (0.27-4.2)
TPO antibodies: 1289 u/mL (0-59)
Thyroglobulin antibodies: 44.8 (0-59)
FRT3: 2.78 pg/mL (2.0-4.4)
FRT4: 1.1 ng/dL (0.71-1.84)
T4: 8.79 ug/dL (5.1-14.1)
TT3: 143.3 ng/dL (80-200)
Ferritin: 8 ng/mL (13-150)
Vitamin D: 23 ng/mL (>30)

I'm just so lost as to how do you ever improve?! I'm always tired, always just attribute it to waking up early for work tho... Do you keep taking a higher dose until you feel better regardless of the blood work? and why all of asudden is my ferritin dropping? I'm assuming the ferritin is the reason for my hairloss since I haven't had this much loss since my diagnosis. Doctor wants to revisit ferritin in a month, didn't prescribe any supplement other than a multivitamin and 2,000IU daily for the vitamin D

Is it possible that I have had celiac AND Hashi this whole time and it is now affecting how I absorb nutrients? I've never been diagnosed/been tested for celiac but from the reading I've done it seems like the only thing that makes sense as to why I'd all of start having low ferritin.

I'd appreciate any insight anyone could give me!! Thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hi and welcome to the board!

So..........................; it is not uncommon for Vitamin D and Ferritin to be low in the patient who has autoimmune disease. I sometimes view this a being a very good "suggestive" diagnostic tool!

You have very high antibodies and that leads me to ask you if you have ever had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

The healthy person does not have those antibodies. Information on that above.


----------



## SPinch03 (May 11, 2014)

I do have Hashimoto's thyroiditis but haven't had an ultrasound..... I'll be asking about that at my doctors appointment tomorrow tho!


----------

